# Livewell suggestions



## mangelcc (Dec 6, 2010)

Was thinking about different options for a livewell for my boat. I have space for a cooler or I could buy an aluminum livewell. What do y'all suggest? I have a 1448 polar craft. I have plenty of space for either. Just thought someone already ran into this situation where their boat didn't have a livewell. Thanks for any input.


----------



## jcb (Dec 6, 2010)

I allso has 1448 with out live well.I go fishing i put steelheeds and catish and walleye on stringer an hand them in water.All other fish i toss back in water.I worried about livewell in me 1448 for weight of water carried in it.I has jet out board on her but prop mite be better for you. You got good question


----------



## mangelcc (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a 25 hp outboard on my boat so like I said I have room for one. I just thought that I would go have some fun at the little tournaments that they have around here, which requires some form of livewell.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 7, 2010)

My 1468LW Polar Kraft has a live well in the center bench from the factory. It's just an aluminum box inside the center bench with a lid on it. No wireing or pump. Shouldn't be to hard to build the same out of yours.


----------



## Brine (Dec 7, 2010)

$49 120qt cooler from Walmart. No holes in boat and removable if you decide you don't need it and makes cleaning easy. Of course it can always be used like a cooler too.


----------



## mangelcc (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks. That was a thought. I actually have 102 qt cooler. Does anyone have a cooler set up livewell????


----------



## Brine (Dec 7, 2010)

I used one for 3 years.


----------



## Jim (Dec 7, 2010)

All you need is that cooler and This and you are all set!

https://www.cabelas.com/cast-nets-bait-tanks-bait-prep-super-fish-saver-kit-3.shtml


----------



## mangelcc (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Jim. I think I will go the cooler route. That's to all for the input I really appreciate it.


----------



## Brine (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's mine with said pump/kit.

I put a piece of plexi on the inside to keep the fish from launching themselves out when open.


----------



## mangelcc (Dec 7, 2010)

Brine, that's a nice set up you have there!!! Is that cooler green on the outside?? It looks awesome matches great!! Mine is 102 qt and white. Would rather have a set up like yours. How do you put fresh water in your well??? Do you take out your bildge to do that?? Thanks for your help, very helpful!!!


----------



## Brine (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks mangelcc. The cooler is green. They offer it in White as well, but I thought the green would look better in the boat.

Yes, I simply take the pump and drop it overboard to fill the cooler. The cooler is very close to the width of my boat, so it's easy to do so. Reverse the process when emptying/changing out the water. I also found it useful to use the pump form the livewell to fill my bag at weigh-in.


----------



## mangelcc (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the help!!! I'm going to see if I can find a cooler like the one you have and go from there. Have a great day!!


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 7, 2010)

I like the pump set up. I'm going to use one in my live well. I hope Cabela's has an after CHristmas sale....


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 7, 2010)

I suggest this areator, it kicks butt, and has a foam filter built in you can clean.  

https://www.keepalive.net/


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 7, 2010)

@ Brine:

You got a real nice setup there man, thanks for the pic. I never saw a cooler in that color scheme, very awesome.


----------



## mangelcc (Feb 1, 2011)

Brine does your livewell just sit on the floor?? Do you take it in and out of your boat??? I have my cooler in just dont know what to do from there. Build it in permanent or do a floor and take it in and out.


----------



## Brine (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't want to confuse you, so in case it's not apparent, this is not the boat that's in my signature line. This is another boat I have that I don't have any mod pics of on here. I don't want you trying to envision this setup with my current build in my sig. 

The cooler just sits on the floor (specifically on the hull) not a "floor" of any kind. If you notice at the top of the pic, you'll see wood. I made a battery box in this boat that holds 2 deep cycle batteries for the front trolling motor. I made the box after buying the cooler, so I intentionally made the cooler tight sitting where it is between the middle bench and the battery box. The sides of the v-hull wedge the cooler in from the sides. The only reason I take the cooler out of the boat is to dump out any remaining water that the bilge leaves behind after a weigh-in, and when I want to scrub it out. Other than that, it stays in the boat and acts like a cooler as well as keeping my battery box in place. Because I also use the cooler as dry storage, I don't want anything I put in there stinking like fish, so being able to take the cooler out allows me to clean it more than most would I imagine. 

That said, my new boat has a livewell that I built in. I have much more closed storage space in the new rig. I debated on going the same route with the cooler in the new rig, and I probably would have had I not found a livewell that fit (nearly perfect) inside my rear bench and the fact that the transom already had a hole for the fill pump. I'll also plan to have me and my 2 kids in the boat alot, and the cooler would have had to occupy some of the available floor space for whoever was in the middle. 

To me, the cooler is just terribly easy, affordable, and convenient. No holes in the boat, one pump, and the pump was wired to a cig lighter adapter.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 1, 2011)

I got the one pictured below, for $80. That included shipping. This was from Great Lakes Skipper (Their e-bay store-shipping is usually cheaper when you buy that way vs on their site)

A good used Rule Aerator pump for 5 bucks, a new spray head for $6, and I'll buy the hose locally from one of the RV surplus shops.

This was the best deal I found for a built in livewell. The added bonus is that it's perfectly sized for a Musky boat.


----------



## Brine (Feb 1, 2011)

Lon,

What's the capacity of that one?


----------



## LonLB (Feb 1, 2011)

Brine said:


> Lon,
> 
> What's the capacity of that one?




23 or 28 gallon....It's about 50"x12x12


----------



## Brine (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, I just went to their website, and I can't find it.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 1, 2011)

Look under the brands on the bottom left, and then under Tracker Marine...I'll see if I can find it and post a link.

EDIT: https://greatlakesskipper.com/product/5_267_316-boat-deck-and-docking-hardware-live-wells/13483-tracker-marine-group-tracker-25-gallon-boat-poly-livewell-w-cover.html


----------



## Brine (Feb 1, 2011)

Just found it on Ebay ~ 25 gallons.

Thanks


----------



## bulldog (Feb 1, 2011)

I am planning on putting a live weel in the rear of my boat when I build my rear deck. Lonb - what sort of lids are you going to use to keep the water from sloshing around in that one?


----------



## LonLB (Feb 1, 2011)

bulldog said:


> I am planning on putting a live weel in the rear of my boat when I build my rear deck. Lonb - what sort of lids are you going to use to keep the water from sloshing around in that one?




I'm not really positive yet. Right now, I'm leaning toward using an ABS material. A local RV surplus shop sells sheets of it pretty cheap, and it's about 3/16 thick. I thought of rivitting aluminum angle around the perimeter to form a hatch. Then add some foam or rubber gasket around the edges...


That was my plan anyhow.


----------



## FishyItch (Feb 1, 2011)

I too am trying to figure out some sort of removable cooler/livewell option that won't require any news holes in the boat. That thing from Cabela's looks like it will fit the bill nicely.


----------



## bulldog (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is my rough thought on my livewell:

I am building a rear deck in my boat and I want a livewell the width of the boat. I want this livewell to be divided in half so 
i can use one side as a cooler and one side as a livewell or both as livewells in a tournament. Both sides will be made of aluminum and insulated or just make a frame and put 2 of the same sized coolers in. I have to have some sort of drain, filler, and aeration. It is still in the whole "imagination" stage but it will be done by Spring. 

I'm interested to see what you do and how it works.


----------

